# Filipino Martial Arts - A Celebration of Filipino Culture



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2008)

This is nice! 

[yt]UGU6HKANkBs[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------

